# WTB: Squale Atmos



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

*WTB: Squale Atmos*


View Advert


After a clean Squale Atmos 20 or 30. Maxi preferred if it's the 20, but either is ok. Bracelet up to 8" essential.

Cheers!




*Advertiser*




Filterlab



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

